

Show HN: The World, Your Stage (MVP Launch) - samuellevy
http://www.theworldyourstage.com/

======
samuellevy
You can add your messages now; the actual posts will start being published
when there are enough users.

If you're a designer, and have any thoughts on how to make it look better, let
me know.

------
sharps_xp
Was anybody else expect a textarea under "what will you tell the world?" UI
oberservation. completely missed it at the top

~~~
samuellevy
I hadn't thought about that - the words "What will you tell the world?" are
now a link to the "add" page

------
tedmiston
What is the picking process?

~~~
samuellevy
Answered in the FAQs, but in short; random chance (or the PHP rand()
function).

When the number of posts are good enough to make it worth publishing, then a
random post will be picked, and that user will get sent a "You're up! Make any
final adjustments now" email. The only manual intervention will be to ensure
that posts meet the posting guidelines (i.e. aren't spam, and aren't
malicious).

------
youngdev
What is your criteria of enough users?

~~~
samuellevy
Probably around the 100-200 mark - enough that I could reasonably expect to be
able to put a post out every day

